# Slow release fertilizer



## Donald Hansen

I remember reading here that some people use slow release fertilizer and bury it in the substrate near the roots of the plants. I have a few questions. First of all how much do I use, I mean like a half teaspoon per plant or what, and how close do I put it to the roots. I plan to make up little bags of the stuff and I don't want to over do it and burn the roots. The fertilizer I'm thinking of using is Miracle-Gro Continuous Release that they say feeds up to 3 months. It has 10% Nitrogen, 10% Phosphate, 10% Potash, and 20% Sulfur. I've read the label over and over to make sure there was nothing like weed killer in the stuff.

DLH


----------



## susankat

you don't use that type of ferts, use root tabs or jobes sticks


----------



## Donald Hansen

susankat said:


> you don't use that type of ferts, use root tabs or jobes sticks


Why not? It only cost me around $7 for 1.8 lbs of the stuff. And I already have the netting. 

If I do use Jobe's sticks, same questions. How much do I use and how far from the plant do I place it. After all those things are meant for much larger plants. Right?

Also, root tabs. Are you talking about those things you see at the lfs. They're kind of expensive. 

DLH


----------



## susankat

Jobes fert sticks can be broke into 1/3rds and placed about an inch away from plants. Miracle grow slow released has other nutrients in it that is not needed and will cause algae in a tank. 

The fert tabs might be expensive but you only have to replace them about every 6 weeks, so it balances out.


----------



## Shrimpinista

I use Nutricote. It is sold under the product name Dynamite at Home Depot. It is very slow to disolve and will not cause algae. It you want to make a small pack to put under a plant, you can use a cut up coffee filter.


----------



## snail

This is something I have been curious about too. I have used house plant fert sticks conservatively (not Jobes) and it seems to work okay, no algae outbreaks. 

DIY root tabs that use something like clay as their base seem to be a possibility. The clay slows down the release of nutrients.
DIY - Root Tabs

This is an interesting article about ferts and algae control, it indicates that an excess of phosphates causes algae blooms, and includes a DIY recipe for dosing drops toward the end:
Control of Algae in Planted Aquaria


----------



## snail

jccaclimber said:


> ^The phosphates in my 75g tank are generally off the top of the scale for the api test, I don't have algae issues unless my phosphate (or something else) runs low.


Interesting, do you have fast growing plants in the tank?


----------



## Shrimpinista

Yes, it takes months for it to dissolve. I also use it in my pond when I replant my waterlilies. I wrap about 3 tablespoons in a folded coffee filter and put it in the pot with the soil. I only have to fertilize once a summer when I use Dynamite (Nutricote).


----------



## snail

The coffee filters sound like a good idea.


----------



## jrman83

An algae bloom as mentioned in the link, I believe is mainly talking about green water. Green water takes more than just phosphates to be present for it to occur. Many of us with higher light levels get green spot algae (GSA) unless there are adequate levels of phosphates in the tank. Usually forms on the leaves or glass. Fast growers will not alleviate the problem.


----------



## snail

Makes sense, I think that the article wasn't saying that phosphates are bad just that there are more phosphates than you want in normal, non aquatic fertilizers.


----------



## Donald Hansen

Shrimpinista said:


> I use Nutricote. It is sold under the product name Dynamite at Home Depot. It is very slow to disolve and will not cause algae. It you want to make a small pack to put under a plant, you can use a cut up coffee filter.


Took a look at Home Depot and the only Dynamite product they had was for tomato plants. Is that the stuff? I didn't bother to ask at the store because most of the time they have no idea what they have or don't have.

DLH

Ok, I did a Google like I should have in the first place. Do I get the Green bottle or do I get the Red bottle?


----------



## Shrimpinista

Take a look at the NPK on the side of the Dynamite container. They often carry different kinds. I use a balanced version 13-13-13.
It may be a little early in the gardening season for them to carry several kinds.


----------



## Donald Hansen

jccaclimber said:


> ^You still need to get your micros from somewhere.


Take a look at what's in Dynamite Fertilizer. Looks like they got that covered.

Dynamite Plant Food : Major and Micronutrients

Only thing is they have copper listed as a micro ingredient. How much is bad for shrimp?

DLH


----------



## Shrimpinista

Zippo on the copper for shrimp. In fact, I would not use any ferts or CO2 in a shrimp tank. It just is not worth the risk.


----------



## jrman83

CO2 is no more risk to shrimp than it is for fish. Trace elements of copper will be in many types of ferts. Usually, it is at very minimal levels and no harm to anything. If you start buying ferts for above water, that risk is probably higher. Below water ferts are made with super low levels of Copper, if at all. Many planted tank keepers out there using ferts and CO2 with no issues. It is an over-reaction to say don't use either.


----------

